# best plow



## ebski387 (Feb 4, 2004)

what is the best plow for a 95 s10 4x4 4.3 5speed ext cab?


----------



## Blizzard15 (Jan 14, 2004)

It depends on what you want to spend. but i would look into a fisher LD series.
Its just my opinion .

-Ben.


----------



## ebski387 (Feb 4, 2004)

the price doesnt really matter i just want a plow my truck can handle


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

7ft western ultra mount nice set up


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

Have a look at all the brands including Blizzard before you decide.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

Blizzard 680 sounds nice weighs around 355 pounds, also an LD fisher should work or a curtis 7' many plows out there, you just need to find someone who has the right mount.


----------



## S-10 Plower (Nov 28, 2003)

I would go with a fisher 6'9" ld I just had one put on my truck I love add a set of timberns and you are all set.

Mark


----------

